# Dreams about baby's gender...



## sevenofnine

Hi!

Last night I had a dream that I found out the baby was a boy, and I had a breakdown. I spent the majority of the dream crying, and since I've woken up I've been thinking about it and I am a little worried about what my reaction will be if it's a boy.

I can't even explain into words why, but I really would prefer a girl. My husband would love a boy, but the thought of it makes me a little anxious.

Just wanting to vent, as I know I'm being completely irrational.


----------



## Koifish

It's fine to feel that way. I had to do my best to take the shock/disappointed reaction off my face when I was first told that my twins were identical so they'd be the same sex and a second time when I was told they were boys. I was soooo upset! I got over it and honestly I am so happy they are boys and not girls. I love having boys so so much, more then I'd ever thought I would. They are cuddly mommys boys and I couldn't be happier. I do enjoy shopping for them too, there are several stores here that have cheap clothes that are really cute so they are actually fun to buy for too. I think once you have baby in your arms even if it's a boy you'll be so in love!!! It's perfectly fine to be upset about the gender you missed out on right now. I hope it all works out for you!


----------

